

Syrian Electronic Army hacks global websites including Independent and Venturebeat - alexhektor
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/syrian-electronic-army-hacks-global-websites-including-the-independent-9887176.html

======
gadr90
Some e-commerce sites in Brazil have also been affected, like
www.pontofrio.com.br. It seems they hacked a portion of a CDN and injected a
script.

Does not seem serious, security-wise.

